
Show HN: Hoppy Tap – craft beer nanoservice in beta (BK area only) - a_yakovlev
Hi, we&#x27;ve built a text message based service that sends you a text with a recommendation for the freshest, tastiest beer in the city according to your likes. Oh did we mention it&#x27;s prepaid, so all you do when you get to the bar is send us a text and we alert the server?! And since it&#x27;s text, you can do it all through your siris and your smartwatches...<p>The site is hoppytap.co and if you&#x27;re in Brooklyn , email beta@hoppytap.co and we&#x27;ll send you the invite code for a free beer :]
======
xytop
What technology is used for conversation?

~~~
a_yakovlev
Twilio for sms messages, working well.

